# Using the Yamaha MODX as a multi-timbral instrument in Logic Pro X



## Calabraccio (Feb 18, 2019)

A week ago or so I bought a Yamaha MODX to use both as a midi controller and for multitimbral use in Logic Pro. I tried following this tutorial in setting it up:

https://www.yamahasynth.com/montage-category/connecting-montage-and-logic-pro-x

But I really couldn't understand how that setup actually routes audio into Logic and out through my computer's speakers. I wasn't able to get any sound coming out of anywhere.

In the meantime, just to actually hear the MODX at all, I set it up so that, under Logic's preferences, the MODX is the input device, and Built-In Output is the Output Device. I first create an instance of the MODX Connect software instrument AU, which sends information back and forth between the MODX and Logic. To actually play the MODX, I then created an external instrument track, with the input being 1+2 from the MODX, and output 1+2 from Built-In Output.

Up until this point everything was playing relatively fine, I didn't really understand how to use the MODX multitimbrally but the sound quality of the MODX was fine. Because I wasn't a fan of the reverb that is auto-chucked on every patch (and every time you change patches the reverb send is returned to its default position, meaning you have to keep turning it off), I created a preset on the MODX Connect AU that didn't have reverb.

Now here's the part that I really can't understand - for some reason, when I try to play the MODX, I MUST have the midi record highlighted on the MODX Connect AU. If instead I try midi recording from the external midi track, the sound quality, timbre, pitch of the Yamaha goes completely out of whack. Nothing I do besides selecting the preset I'd made changes it back to normal. I really don't know what's going on. Factory resetting, reinstalling the driver, starting a blank Logic project (because I was wondering if Logic is somehow sending the Yamaha midi info thats causing this?) hasn't helped in this regard at all.

How do I begin troubleshooting this issue? I'm sort of hopeless when it comes to hardware gear, and was wondering if there's anybody with knowledge in this area that I'd even be able to pay by the hour just to get me up to speed. I'd love to be able to use the synth to its fullest in composition but I can't even get the functionality back to where it was earlier this week.


----------

